
Show HN: Tply – a simple typewriter effect for your websites - ichub
https://ichub.github.io/tply/
======
jellekralt
Link to the actual repository with documentation:
[https://github.com/ichub/tply](https://github.com/ichub/tply)

------
nivertech
Is it possible to type the sentence, then delete the last words and retype
different words? Also show the blinking caret/cursor when typing or deleting
characters.

I.e. something like here: [https://www.particle.io/](https://www.particle.io/)

~~~
ichub
Yes, you can delete previously typed sentences, see example #3 on the site:
use a <delete> element.

If you want a caret, there's two options: * put your tply source into a span,
then after the span create and style your own caret. * contribute to the repo
and add an easier way to have a caret (:

------
fiatjaf
This would make a nice Eager app, like
[https://eager.io/app/typist](https://eager.io/app/typist)

~~~
ichub
Didn't know about Eager, thanks for letting me know about it!

------
fiatjaf
How do you do these special HTML elements?

~~~
ichub
If you're wondering about how you would go about using this in your own
website, check out the documentation in the github repo here:
[https://github.com/ichub/tply](https://github.com/ichub/tply)

If you're wondering how these actually work, browsers just interpret the
custom elements as unstyled inline elements, basically as `span`s, which I am
free to do with as I wish.

~~~
fiatjaf
Is that standardized? So why doesn't all those libraries (mostly jQuery
libraries) that perform DOM transformation use custom elements, instead of a
lot of nested divs with custom classes?

~~~
ichub
Honestly, I'm not sure. If it was really an issue, it'd be trivial to change
the script to render things as nested divs and spans. The appeal of custom
elements, at least to me, is that it makes everything more concise and
readable. I prefer reading <type>whatever</type> to <div
class="type">whatever</div>.

------
josefdlange
So, any reason why this doesn't work in Safari (Version 9.0.3 (11601.4.4)?

~~~
ichub
Looks like Safari doesn't support `let` syntax yet. I fixed it, should work
now. Thanks for letting me know (:

